# So what's the status of the C9?



## Helcaraxë (Nov 12, 2003)

I've been hearing all this discussion of whether to implement the C9. But, correct me if I'm wrong, hasn't the C9 been around for a while? So, someone please fill me in. 

   --MB


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 12, 2003)

You've been hearing discussion about whether to keep C9 since a lot of our members have quit and there is some arguement about what exactly we're supposed to do (among the membership).


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 14, 2003)

Ahhh, I see. It's really a shame that so many people are leaving. But, with all the new changes, that's to be expected. Not that I'm crizizing those changes, but that's the way of things. Someone's bound to dislike the new way of running things. You can please all of the people none of the time or none of the people all of the time, but not both.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2003)

Actually, that wasn't the reason:

Elbereth is leaving because she's planning to start her own business and won't have time.
Aule and Nenya are leaving because of heavy school schedules.
Wonko was insulted by a forum member (I think) and decided not to come back. 
Anamatar IV decided he simply just doesn't like Tolkien that much anymore.

That leaves Yay, Myself, FoaT, and Mrs. M. FoaT hasn't been posting lately for some reason.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, but I wasn't talking only about C9 when saying why ppl left; I was making a general statement. I didn't know Yay was on C9.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, he is. I think I listed all the members right there. .. Yep, all nine.

I would encourage you to bring problems to one of us, but we are still in flux about what exactly we're supposed to do.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 16, 2003)

FoaT hasn't been online in 2 months.
YayG hasn't been online in 1 month.

So basically, that leaves two active C9 members (Elgee and Mrs M). Beorn said about a month ago that he was going to get an election set up to replace the members who have left, but he hasn't seemed to gotten around to it yet.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2003)

This is post 5554, just in case you didnt' notice. One more to the great and special 5555, which isn't as special as 3333, but comes close.

Anyway, I would seriously wish that forum members come to us when they have difficulties. I don't know if the reason they didn't was because they didnt have difficulties (which is ideal) or becaue they didn't think we would help or didnt' know what we were there for. . .we'll see.


----------

